# zero clearance ts insert to help dust collection?



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

where dust collection is concerned, the top of my ts gets almost as dusty as the floor. i have seen the ts top collection systems, but i find them very cumbersome. can i make a zero clearance insert to help my shop vac? or will it even work. i'm thinking of making one with lots of small holes near the blade area.

oh yea. my ts is the rigid cast iron 3660 i think. it has a collection enclosure surrounding the blade


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Zero clearance will hinder pickup because it will hinder air flow. Putting holes in the plate will do little as when you are cutting the board is covering the holes. Having a vacuum shroud around the blade below the saw is somewhat effective but because the dust near the blade is moving at high speeds it is hard to grab with the airflow of the vacuum. This leaves topside collection.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have the same saw and although I get some dust on top, it's not intolerable. You'll always get some no matter what plate you use. One thing that helps is to raise your blade some. Also, the hook angle on your blade.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Take a look at the Shark Guard that Lee Styron's LeeWay Workshop builds... It replaces your OEM guard with a radically improved guard, and overhead dust collection that is anything but cumbersome... There are available for a vast array of saws... I have one on my saw, and love it... He has models for everything from Shop Vac pickup, to full on 4" ports, which is what I have gone to using as I have a full dust collector... 

The Zero Clearance Throat plate is a great addition for safety, it is LOUSY for dust collection as it actually blocks dust from being thrown down into the body of the saw... Overhead collection really is the way to go.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

hmmm, i though you guys might say that...lol. i'll have to save my pennies. thanks for the replies


----------

